# Where is Ni-Ki Gainer?



## nadiledc (Nov 18, 2015)

Where is Ni-Ki Gainer?

She used to have a http://gaining-ni-ki.tumblr.com/ account.


Did she get out of web? Is she is alive and happy and healthy?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2015)

We're hiding her under the bed.


----------



## rwagner (Nov 22, 2015)

Gaining Niki on ConnectPal.com

Brand new site. It looks great!!!!


----------



## fatlilboy (Nov 23, 2015)

I hate when people shamelessly plug something completely untrue about the person and more for the plug.


----------

